# Snake identification



## Jungle-Mad (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## baker (Dec 23, 2013)

Keelback. Because of head shape, scalation and patterning.
Cheers Cameron.


----------



## Jungle-Mad (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks cameron, yeah we live in a wet area lots of little creeks on the coast.Thankyou


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Agreed. Just be careful as the dangerously venomous Rough-scaled Snake is extremely similar and found in similar habitat. It takes an experienced eye to pick the differences. Once you know what to look they can be distinguished at a distance. If not, you would not distinguish between them even side by side.

Blue


----------

